# 2nd Camera Dilemma



## joaopedroglm (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Guys!!!

So i`m on a dilemma right now, my current gear is a 5D2, 7D, and 17-40 F4, 35MM 1.4 (SIGMA), 70-200 II 2.8.

The reason that i have a second camera is i don`t like to change lens, and i also don`t like that feeling of "I miss that shot" because i`m with the wrong lens... As having this argument pointed out, i use rarely the second body (7D), most of my 7D use is when i travel (one or twice a year), or in special occasions and normally with the 70-200. 
The last few days i ve been reading Fuji X100S information, and i`m curious about this camera, i really would like a camera that offer me better IQ than de 7D, and as a 2nd camera that can be a every day camera also.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## c-law (Sep 16, 2013)

I have the original x100 and I love it. I found that I just wasn't taking photos for fun anymore. I'd be using my gear on jobs but at the end of the day or weekends I just didn't fancy lugging round my DSLR and large L lenses.

So I bought the x100 because it was well loved by a lot of my favourite photographers in the industry. I went in knowing it was a quirky little thing and I love it.

From what I hear the x100s fixes a lot of the negative quirks of the x100 so I think I'd love that one even more.

I find I take it with me almost everywhere. It isn't pocketable but it is small enough that I really don't mind carrying it over my shoulder. I shot way more social stuff with friends and also a lot more personal projects.

And as to the image quality. It is great. I have won competitions with images from this camera.

As far as having it as a 2nd camera? It'll work. The quality is there and once you get used to using it you can move pretty fast with it. So you could use it as a back up. But obviously you are limited to the equivalent of a 35mm FF FOV so this would only replace your need for the SIGMA 35mm and 5D2 combo.

If you replace your 7D with it then you are still going to be using your 5D2 with either the 17-40mm or 70-200mm meaning you'll have to choose between long reach and ultra wide-angle to pair with the normal wide of the x100s. This still leaves you open to needing to change lenses and missing shots because you have the wrong lens on.

So, for everyday use and back-up. It is fantastic. For needing to never change lenses... sounds like you'll still be stuck with that one.


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 16, 2013)

Image quality might be a little better than a 7D, though for most photos the differences are subtle. It also won't focus as quickly (its not "slow", but you'll notice the difference). But as a fun little camera to be used everyday, if you can live with a fixed 35mm lens, I say go for it. Personally, I went with the X-E1, but that's only because I prefer longer focal lengths. I haven't regretted the decision to pick up a Fuji. It was going to be my "second" camera. But it has quickly became my "first" camera.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 16, 2013)

I love the retro design of x100s - IQ is really good. I hope Fuji will release FF with retro design soon. 

Just a 2nd thought, I carry 5D III + 40mm pancake quite often. It's quite close to x100s body size


----------



## sdsr (Sep 16, 2013)

It wouldn't work for me as a carry-around-by-itself-all-day camera because it's not a focal length I use all that often (though it might work as an experiment to force me to look at the world differently). You're not me, of course, but before you take the plunge test whether it would work for you: rent one, or take one of your cameras, set a lens on it at the equivalent focal length (the Sigma on your 5DII, the 17-40 at 22mm on your 7D) and spend a day or three with it. (For my purposes Olympus M43 works better - small, light, excellent lenses, superior focusing etc.)


----------



## SwampYankee (Sep 16, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I love the retro design of x100s - IQ is really good. I hope Fuji will release FF with retro design soon.
> 
> Just a 2nd thought, I carry 5D III + 40mm pancake quite often. It's quite close to x100s body size



Yikes, I was lusting after a x100s. If it is as big as my 5DIII whats the point? I'm looking for a 2nd body and a smaller camera to carry around all the time. Rebel SL1 with the 40mm pancake just jumped to the top of the list


----------



## c-law (Sep 16, 2013)

SwampYankee said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the retro design of x100s - IQ is really good. I hope Fuji will release FF with retro design soon.
> ...


Quite close is maybe a tad generous. It's not close to a 5DIII but switching from an L to a pancake on any EOS will make you start to think it is just from the change.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2013)

joaopedroglm said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> 
> So i`m on a dilemma right now, my current gear is a 5D2, 7D, and 17-40 F4, 35MM 1.4 (SIGMA), 70-200 II 2.8.
> 
> ...


You will not gain any significant IQ, all cameras with the same sensor size are pretty much the same at low ISO's.

You will, however, lose the ability to
Share lenses
Share batteries and chargers 
Share Canon flash units
Share CF cards
For some, that's a pretty big hit.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 17, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You will not gain any significant IQ, all cameras with the same sensor size are pretty much the same at low ISO's.
> 
> You will, however, lose the ability to
> Share lenses
> ...



sharing accessories is nice, but so's a compact camera that will kick something like the 7D and 5D2 all the way from 100 iso to 6400 and back when it comes to IQ.
7D's AF is a hard thing to part with tho, I've still not purchased a sub for it after selling mine.
(70D might cut it, after the price drops.)

But an X-E1 or even X-M1 is a seriously good little camera if you don't mind Fuji's stranger-than-Nikon interface.
And Fuji's glass is nothing to overlook either, limited as it is.


----------



## joaopedroglm (Sep 17, 2013)

I understand the sharing "experience" but the reality is that i use very few times the 7d in 1 year.


----------



## bholliman (Sep 17, 2013)

Aglet said:


> sharing accessories is nice, but so's a compact camera that will kick something like the 7D and 5D2 all the way from 100 iso to 6400 and back when it comes to IQ.



I've heard good things about the Fuji X100S and X-E1 and the Sony RX100 but wasn't aware their IQ was superior to the 5D2. Are there any sites that do side-by-side image quality comparisons?


----------



## Aglet (Sep 19, 2013)

bholliman said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > sharing accessories is nice, but so's a compact camera that will kick something like the 7D and 5D2 all the way from 100 iso to 6400 and back when it comes to IQ.
> ...



5d2 can make some good images but it's old tech and is a noisy beast compared to today's best
Have a look at DPR's recent review of the little X-M1 Fuji, still kickin' butt, even compared to my Pentax K52s

www.dpreview.com/reviews/fujifilm-x-m1/10

you can select a 5d2, and many others, from one of the other camera's drop-down menus


----------



## pwp (Sep 19, 2013)

While an X100s would be a valuable addition to any photographers camera bag, you've currently got a brilliant second body in your 7D. But you'd miss shots with the X100s that you'd pick up with the 7D. You're talking about a downgrade.

As a suggestion, maybe you need to take a look at the way you carry your cameras. Two bodies with standard neck straps are seriously clumsy and downright painful for a full days shoot. A move to Spider-Pro holster system and more recently the CarrySpeed sling strap system have for me completely transformed the experience of working with multiple bodies. I use both systems together for some jobs. On Saturday I had a long all-day shoot where I was on my feet all day. I had the 5D3 with 16-35f/2.8II and 1D4 with 70-200 f/2.8isII on a CarrySpeed Double Pro and a third, much lighter body, a tiny SL-1/100D with 24 f/1.4II clipped onto the SpiderPro belt. Each camera was instantly ready for action and I my body didn't hurt at the end of the long day. With just neck straps, a shoot with last Saturday's flexibility and comfort just wouldn't have happened, and I was able to deliver a much stronger result for my client.

FWIW, the pin on the CarrySpeed F1 plate is 100% compatible and interchangable with the SpiderPro holster.

-pw


----------

